# gamekool, no reply from them.



## Game_Fr3akz (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have ordered M3i Zero + 8gb sd from them and it shipped here but they forgot to ship my 8gb along with it. 
I have sent an email to them and it been awhile and can't get the online support since is appeared to be offline.
This is second times they forgot to ship my 8gb sd.
What should I do now?

Thanks


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 6, 2011)

Game_Fr3akz said:
			
		

> This is second times they forgot to ship my 8gb sd.
> What should I do now?



Stop ordering from them?

Try the live chat even though it is offline.  With RHS, it'll leave them a message that they'll get back to you when they return to live chat.  With DealExtreme, live chat is on at like 3 AM Eastern US time, not sure what gamekool is like.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 6, 2011)

Always be sure to read  This topic before buying from ANY site.  NVM, the topic is out of date]

Gamekool is one of the worst sites you can buy from. Not quite a scam, but good luck getting in contact with them at all. Want a refund or a replacement? You better forget about it.


----------



## SlickGate (May 6, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Always be sure to read  This topic before buying from ANY site.  NVM, the topic is out of date]
> 
> Gamekool is one of the worst sites you can buy from. Not quite a scam, but good luck getting in contact with them at all. Want a refund or a replacement? You better forget about it.



I thought it is ok .


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2011)

post a review here:
http://shoptemp.net/shop/gamekool.html

let people know about your bad experience.
help them avoid the bad stores


----------



## Game_Fr3akz (May 8, 2011)

They did solved for the first time they forgot to send me 8gb.  I saw the live chat was online but unable to connect. sigh..... I've sent them another email. sigh..... Where should I move to shop now?


----------



## Sop (May 8, 2011)

lightake.com or dealextreme.com


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> lightake.com or dealextreme.com


Dealextreme doesn't sell flash carts anymore, try priceangels.com, I think it's dealextremes website.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 8, 2011)

zhuzhuchina.com has the cheapest price very often. i'm not sure if they sell an m3i zero, but if they do you should order from them


----------

